# Alabama Folks



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

I was talking with someone from Mobile today and they told me a couple of things I have not heard of and wanted to see if you guys have heard anything or if it is true.

1) There has been a confirmed terrorist training camp located just outside of Thomasville.
2) Dept. of Homeland Security is building some large "distribution" warehouses just outside of Mobile in the county.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fish said:


> I was talking with someone from Mobile today and they told me a couple of things I have not heard of and wanted to see if you guys have heard anything or if it is true.
> 
> 1) There has been a confirmed terrorist training camp located just outside of Thomasville.
> 2) Dept. of Homeland Security is building some large "distribution" warehouses just outside of Mobile in the county.


I know some people from Mobile, most of them are idiots. (Have you been to Mardi Gras in Mobile?)

Can you confirm this hearsay with facts?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We have a large property in Stewart County, Tn. That is Muslim owned and operated. Supposed to be a training camp. I can back mine up, more or less.

http://politicsofcp.blogspot.com/2005/12/jamaat-ul-fuqramoa-compound-dover-tn_22.html


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> We have a large property in Stewart County, Tn. That is Muslim owned and operated. Supposed to be a training camp. I can back mine up, more or less.
> 
> The Politics of CP: Jamaat ul-Fuqra/MOA Compound: Dover, TN


Doesn't Murfreesboro TN have one if the biggest mosques in the country?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I haven't heard of or seen anything being built by anyone in Mobile county other than fast food joints and Meth Labs.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is the 1st map I saw. What concerned me is there are 2 in my neck of the woods.

22 Jihad Training Camps in the US - FBI Refuses to Take Action

This one is from Military.com and is a Fox interview.

Terrorist Training Camps in the US | Military.com

There are other maps out there and it's easy to Google.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

looks to me they are the first to be raided and bombed the hell out of .


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

They said the building was being done on either McFarland Rd or McDonald Rd close to I 10


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fish said:


> They said the building was being done on either McFarland Rd or McDonald Rd close to I 10


What about the ******* jihadist training site?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Fish said:


> They said the building was being done on either McFarland Rd or McDonald Rd close to I 10


I haven't seen anything. I'll be near there today, I'll take a look around.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Walmart is considering building a distribution hub near I-10 in Mobile county. I believe the land has been cleared by the owners but the deal hasn't been inked yet. 

Our local politicians are probably holding out on tax breaks until the right person receives a kickback check. 

That might be what someone is trying to spin into a secret government warehouse .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Walmart is considering building a distribution hub near I-10 in Mobile county. I believe the land has been cleared by the owners but the deal hasn't been inked yet.
> 
> Our local politicians are probably holding out on tax breaks until the right person receives a kickback check.
> 
> That might be what someone is trying to spin into a secret government warehouse .


The Wal-Mart IS a secret department of the gubment...or aliens from Planet9.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The Wal-Mart IS a secret department of the gubment...or aliens from Planet9.


You're right, government issued EBT is a major part of Walmarts business. You know that they can buy energy drinks with EBT ? Pisses me off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> You're right, government issued EBT is a major part of Walmarts business. You know that they can buy energy drinks with EBT ? Pisses me off.


Then you will be really mad that they use EBT cards for everything from cigs, beer to hookers and blow.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Keep your eyes on Walmart and acknowledge the role they have played in the dumbing down of America.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Keep your eyes on Walmart and acknowledge the role they have played in the dumbing down of America.


Do tell good sir.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Walmart is considering building a distribution hub near I-10 in Mobile county. I believe the land has been cleared by the owners but the deal hasn't been inked yet.
> 
> Our local politicians are probably holding out on tax breaks until the right person receives a kickback check.
> 
> That might be what someone is trying to spin into a secret government warehouse .


Wal Mart / DHS / FEMA / heck all the same thing right?

Oh yeah, all politicians have to get their part before anything like that can happen. Unfortunately I think that goes on in every segment of politics around the world.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Doesn't Murfreesboro TN have one if the biggest mosques in the country?


It does indeed. I haven't heard whether or not the Imam is radicalizing his flock, but I doubt it. Jihad congregations tend to be very small. Loose lips and all that.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Then you will be really mad that they use EBT cards for everything from cigs, beer to hookers and blow.


And fireworks, don't forget the damned fireworks. I had two shot at me last night.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow..thanks for the heads up on that. I am going to instruct the Warden to knock off buying stuff from them. They got a deal going here where all the lazy old baby boomers order on Alfgores super cyber highway..and swing by Wally World where they have it waiting and gently places the items in your sled. Saves about 8 hrs of her stalking all the asiles at Kroger while clutching her coupons. Sure beats the risk of a seasoned citizen lady being mistreated by Obummer supporters. She will need to get used to doing it the old way yet again.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

I haven't heard about anything in mobile. I did however notice a building in my town with boarded up windows, and several dudes in Muslim garb sitting outside. Could be nothing, could be something. Either way i'm locked and loaded.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuser1983 said:


> I haven't heard about anything in mobile. I did however notice a building in my town with boarded up windows, and several dudes in Muslim garb sitting outside. Could be nothing, could be something. Either way i'm locked and loaded.


Is it a town that you can name?

Be safe Fuser.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

They're everywhere. 
.
.
Holy Islamville
.
.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Is it a town that you can name?
> 
> Be safe Fuser.


Chelsea. About 15 miles east of Birmingham, on Hwy 280.


----------

